# Droid RAZR Maxx HD Root



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

So I have a Droid RAZR Maxx HD with Jellybean on it. Is there any way to root it or am I pretty much screwed?

Sent from my DROID RAZR Maxx HD using Tapatalk.


----------



## triskropf97 (Dec 5, 2012)

Droidrzr.com look there

Sent from my xt926 using RootzWiki


----------

